# Bucks County PA: Looking For Employement as a Plow Truck/Salt Truck Driver



## jrtcbmw

I am currently looking for an Employer that is looking for Plow Truck Driver and/or Salt truck Driver for this winter. Specifically in Bucks County PA, around the Doylestown/Warrington/Montgomerville area.

I currently have 3 seasons of experience driving a plow truck for a company and a dealership. I have experience with straight blade plows and V-blade plows. And my main experience is with parking lots and corporate accounts. 

I currently hold a job during the day (630am-300pm, Mon-Fri) and after that I will be 100% dedicated to plowing. 

I have a reliable form of 4x4 transportation. 

Please contact me via Private Message and I can provide my email/phone number so we can talk more. 

Thank you
Jason


----------



## jrtcbmw

Still looking.


----------

